# Somewhere like Annecy?



## Hobey (Jan 30, 2008)

Good evening all. I also got the email from Irish ferries giving me 30% off if I book by December so it kind off helps focus the mind.
The dilemma is this. Where to go? This year we went to Lake Annecy via Europapark and we loved it. SO after a short family discussion we decided that a "lake holiday" would be good for everyone. Therefore can you good people suggest appropriate lakes in France or Germany for our holiday next July. As always all advice is greatly appreciated..........Hobey


----------



## Hymer_Bay (Feb 6, 2008)

How about Switzerland? Manor Farm Campsite is a few Km's from Interlaken and right on the shore of Lake Thun. Or perhaps Camping Horw, near Luzern, again right beside a lake, with free swimming passes for a swimming complex on the lake.

Have fun

Simon


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Lake Geneva (france / swiss), Constance (bodensee) - German/ Austrian / Swiss. Lots of little ones in Jura.....


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*replies*

The suggestions all sound good but for the problems with Swiss/Austrian Tolls/vignettes


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: replies*



teemyob said:


> The suggestions all sound good but for the problems with Swiss/Austrian Tolls/vignettes


Do not understand this, why problems? We managed Switzerland this year and last without going near a motorway and Germany what tolls?


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Hobey said:


> Good evening all. I also got the email from Irish ferries giving me 30% off if I book by December so it kind off helps focus the mind.
> The dilemma is this. Where to go? This year we went to Lake Annecy via Europapark and we loved it. SO after a short family discussion we decided that a "lake holiday" would be good for everyone. Therefore can you good people suggest appropriate lakes in France or Germany for our holiday next July. As always all advice is greatly appreciated..........Hobey


Just a little bit down the German road is Austria's Zell am See a fantastic place

Bavaria is all lakes and alps a fab place to visit


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: replies*



rupert1 said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > The suggestions all sound good but for the problems with Swiss/Austrian Tolls/vignettes
> ...


I have always been put off touring Austria and Switzerland by the complex system of how to pay for motorways. Especially for over 3500kG's.

TM


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

You could do the black forest (lake Titasee, small but charming if a little touristy). You could pop into Switzerland at Bargen (I think) to see the unmissable rhine falls. Just a few miles and no motorway. They you could do the Mighty Constance on the German side without going into Switzerland (the swiss side of Constance is rubbish anyway), then on into Bavria or come back and leg it through the Gothard Tunnel to Lake Maggiore in Italy. You would have to have a Vignette for this but its only a couple of hours journey. Either wing it or cough up. You then have all the Italian Lakes to explore. Go back via France and Annecy. 


Thats sort of what we did in 2009.


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: replies*



teemyob said:


> rupert1 said:
> 
> 
> > teemyob said:
> ...


True for Austria where it is very difficult to avoid toll roads which are not all motorway, Switzerland easy to avoid them. We are under 3500kg so just buy a 10 day vignette in Austria, all the petrol stations immediately over the border seem to sell them now, go box I guess is more complicated. Pity to avoid Switzerland though, great place to tour with fantastic mountain roads and scenary.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Trouble with a Go Box is you have to stump up a LOT of money in order to get one. 

If you dont use up all the "credit" it contains its "Tough luck" as getting a refund is damn near impossible :evil: !!

If you have a half decent satnav (and keep the contents up to date) its dead easy to avoid ALL toll rds.


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi 
try bisscarosse, in landes area of france, some great sites and aires. ideal for kids, warm lake and only a few k from the sea. you may see us there its one of our favourite areas.

tomnjune


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Hard to beat Annecy, not been to Garda but what would do it for me is Interlaken. Yes I know it is Switzerland but its worth looking into further. Its a while since I went but it still might be worth reading >my report.<

peedee


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> Trouble with a Go Box is you have to stump up a LOT of money in order to get one.
> 
> If you dont use up all the "credit" it contains its "Tough luck" as getting a refund is damn near impossible :evil: !!
> 
> If you have a half decent satnav (and keep the contents up to date) its dead easy to avoid ALL toll rds.


I would agree with most countries in Europe and indeed is what we do, however Austria is nearly impossible if you want to tour their much. A lot of ordinary looking roads are toll routes and to get to some places you would have to divert to far to avoid them.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

and quiet often you find the road is closed to larger vehicles and you have to use a toll road. Most sat navs won't tell you that.

peedee


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Two of our favourite holiday spots in Germany are:-
The Forgensee near Fussen and the Konigsee near Bechtesgaden plus the Bodensee isn't too far away as already mentioned.
All in Germany with no tolls, lots of campsites and stellplazen.....which ever you fancy.


----------



## Hymer_Bay (Feb 6, 2008)

We visited Switzerland for maybe 7 days or so this year and weigh in at about 4,000kg. The border-guard invited us into an office where were were offered various payment options including 10 days motorway use for 40 SF which IMHO is quite cheap (compared to French motorway charges). No Go box, no checking out of the country, just went on our way after 5 mins or so. All very simple, quick and civil.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Sat Nav*

So as we Have Mercedes Comand (NTG) that is updated by Mercedes Dealers when in for Service, the System Should be up-to-date.

So does that mean if I select a toll free route for Austria or Switzerland, would I not have to buy a GO Box or Vignette?

Are all tolls in these two countries the same kind of system, that is no manned booths?

TM


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Trev,

Assuming you are over 3.5t which I think you are....

For Austria you won't need a GO Box if you can confidently avoid all autobahns and expressways that are subject to toll.

For Switzerland you will need to fill out a 'Heavy Vehicle Declaration' form at the border and pay for your chosen tarif.
This is for all roads in Switzerland so is unavoidable.
Theres plenty of info in the Switzerland forums re the different tarifs but if you are just transiting then the 10 day (32.50 chf) option is the best one to go for.

Pete


----------

